# grounding whine?



## phenox (Oct 1, 2005)

I was driving home tonight and all of a sudden my subs started making this noise similar to a bad ground noise. i checked my connections and nothings on fire or smoking or ne thing. i had a small amount of whineing before but it seemed to just get insanely loud any suggestions


----------

